# Barr Report hacked? Or am I going crazy.



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Can someone else try?

http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

I jst had the same thing happen to me when I went to the site. Curious????????????????????

Bill

PS
Mabe Tom has sold out to the Ohio tourist bureau:icon_roll .


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Definately seems as if someone got hacked. Strange indeed. Tom I'm contacting you, something very fishy is going on here.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks like something wrong at the web host...

they both use the same one...

http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=http://www.iowabeautiful.com/
Result:
Linux Apache/1.3.34 (Unix) mod_gzip/1.3.26.1a mod_auth_passthrough/1.8 mod_log_bytes/1.2 mod_bwlimited/1.4 PHP/4.4.2 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_ssl/2.8.25 OpenSSL/0.9.7g 
14-Mar-2006 
67.18.215.212 
ThePlanet.com Internet Services


http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=http://www.barrreport.com/
Result:
Linux Apache/1.3.34 (Unix) mod_gzip/1.3.26.1a mod_auth_passthrough/1.8 mod_log_bytes/1.2 mod_bwlimited/1.4 PHP/4.4.2 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_ssl/2.8.25 OpenSSL/0.9.7g 
14-Mar-2006 
67.18.215.212 
ThePlanet.com Internet Services


----------



## jbot (Jan 31, 2006)

seems to be working fine now....


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

I just hit it...Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Greg deals with the site web stuff, I just do content.

Not sure, but does not appear to be hacked.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fuddmain (Sep 22, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Greg deals with the site web stuff, I just do content.
> 
> Not sure, but does not appear to be hacked.
> 
> ...


Based on what jhoetzl found it's likely your webhost just got something misconfigured on the webserver. Easy to do. Not hacked.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

i still get ohiothebeautiful or some crap.....

jB


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah same here, it's performing just like a 301 redirect.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 16, 2006)

works fine for me


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Greg made a simple boo boo for 48 minutes, you folks are fast

Things are fine. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmm, I still don't get the problem, but the web host may be having a DNS cache issue...

try going via ip...

Name: barrreport.com
Address: 67.18.215.212
Aliases: www.barrreport.com

Name: iowabeautiful.com
Address: 67.18.215.212
Aliases: www.iowabeautiful.com

OK, maybe not...they are using name based virtuals...

Maybe the httpd.conf is FUBAR?
Maybe a caching issue on the OS?

For the version they are running:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/index.html

For the version they SHOULD BE running!:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/name-based.html
And while you are at it...send the host this link:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/new_features_2_0.html
and then:
http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/Announcement2.2.html


----------



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

Apache allows multiple domains on the same IP, many many thousands of websites are configured like this. It appears to be fixed now, but it does appear as if they had a misconfiguration that was not loading the vhosts.


----------

